# Time off in Looe



## Maggot (Oct 10, 2006)

Am gonna be staying in Looe (Cornwall) for a bit of a break and was wondering what things are of interest in the area?


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 10, 2006)

Heligan 
Monkey Sanctuary 
Whitsand Bay

I'll probably think of some more in a bit.

Don't like Looe much myself, but I can't remember why


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 10, 2006)

> Here are some local places to visit & things to do etc...
> Please remember to tell them you found them on looe.com...


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 11, 2006)

Kilmanorth Woods are teh nice...if you are into that sort of thang.  

*over the bridge...THE car park on left...walk thru and you are into them.

Oh and Talland Beach is lush,,agin IF you are into that kind, of beach,,...it is to be found next cove West of Looe...strong legs strolling distance.  

And if you going to do Whitsand you may aswell put in some effort fer Rame Head...lickle church...heart rendering churchyard...and the walk out along the coast is nicely.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Am gonna be staying in Looe (Cornwall) for a bit of a break and was wondering what things are of interest in the area?



Did you choose to go there _just_ so you could post this particular thread title?


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to go boat fishing off looe.  You can land masses of fish.


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I used to go boat fishing off looe.  You can land masses of fish.



Awful. Never caught a single boat? EVER!!?


----------



## Skim (Oct 11, 2006)

There's a monkey sanctuary nearby


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 11, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> There's a monkey sanctuary nearby



NEVER!!!!!!!???????!!!!!111


----------



## madzone (Oct 11, 2006)

Time off in Looe - very good


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 11, 2006)

Made me laugh too


----------



## sparkling (Oct 11, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> And if you going to do Whitsand you may aswell put in some effort fer Rame Head...lickle church...heart rendering churchyard...and the walk out along the coast is nicely.




Its a great walk.  In the summer the sound of silence hurts your ears and I guess this time of year it could be described as either bracing or foggy.

There is a cute little seaside town which is either Kingsands or Cawsands either way which ever one you start at you can walk to the other.  Nice little traditional seaside village with loads of community stuff always going on plus usual boating lot.

Good pub on the front and in the winter they have a good fire to sit beside while you drink your pint, eat your meal and watch the waves break over the wall.

Sniff wish I was there. 

PS I think Looe itself was pretty crappish...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 12, 2006)

Looe has the best curry house in Cornwall btw - The Moonlight


----------



## nightowl (Oct 12, 2006)

the train journey up to liskeard's supposed to be quite pleasant. unfortunately liskeard itself is a shithole


----------



## madzone (Oct 13, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> the train journey up to liskeard's supposed to be quite pleasant. unfortunately liskeard itself is a shithole


It's only 'up' to Liskeard if you're coming from down here. For the rest of the country it's 'down' to Liskeard'. I have friends in London who always talk about coming up to Cornwall


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## nightowl (Oct 13, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> It's only 'up' to Liskeard if you're coming from down here. For the rest of the country it's 'down' to Liskeard'. I have friends in London who always talk about coming up to Cornwall



hmm, but if you're talking about the journey from looe then most people would say up to liskeard


----------



## madzone (Oct 13, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> hmm, but if you're talking about the journey from looe then most people would say up to liskeard


Fair point


----------



## Maggot (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm bumping this as I am going to nearby Liskeard this weekend. Got free tickets to see Madness at the Eden Project. 

Any other suggestions of things to do in the area.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2017)

I love the loopy Looe branch line - well worth a ride 

 

The Looe Valley Line - Great Scenic Railways

Looe Valley Line - Wikipedia


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2017)

This might be useful!


----------



## cyril_smear (Jun 13, 2017)

Ground Elder said:


> Heligan
> Monkey Sanctuary
> Whitsand Bay
> 
> ...



Because there's nothing there? Great for catching crab of the harbour thugh.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 13, 2017)

I've had some interesting times in Looe since that post, but I still haven't taken to the place


----------



## Smoking kills (Jun 17, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I'm bumping this as I am going to nearby Liskeard this weekend. Got free tickets to see Madness at the Eden Project.
> 
> Any other suggestions of things to do in the area.


Live outdoor music at Polperro Carnival and Saltash Regatta this Sunday. Picnic in Thorn Park, 12-2, Rosie Crow at the Albion, 4pm, both Liskeard. Looe Valley line, Bullers Arms, Looe usually has music Sunday afternoon. Etc. Kernow bys vyrken.


----------



## keybored (Jun 18, 2017)

Ground Elder said:


>


Oh God, that site 

Looe Cornwall England - ONLINE GUIDE



> Use the menu or search box above to find what you are looking for!
> 
> 
> The site uses a clutterless design with easy-to-find items.
> ...


----------

